

5 Lessons Learned About Enterprise Collaboration - gengstrand
http://www.dynamicalsoftware.com/news/?p=85

======
averyotto1
Hi! As a Community Manager, I can attest to the reality of how important my
job is to the infrastructure. If I don't add the human element and go the
extra miles to reach people, our sites don't get traffic, our sales don't
grow, and ultimately our business climate suffers.

------
gengstrand
If you have been involved in an ECM deployment, then I would very interested
in hearing from you. I will be presenting on this topic at the IASA ITARC
E-Summit on March 11 on Collaboration and would like to hear your concerns,
issues, and success stories in order to refine my presentation and to make it
more relevant.

